# need a shop built



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Can anyone point me in the right direction? looking for it to be 26x30. I don't care if it's metal or wood, but I need it on a slab for sure.i'm going to use it to tinker on my cars. If anyone can do it, or can recommend me somebody who can I would sure appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (My Phone)

I uses Ace Metal Building on 2008 for my 24x30 building. I couldn't be any happier with the price, quality of material, and the quality of work performed.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks very much for the suggestion,I just emailed them to get a quote.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Pm sent


----------

